# 4x4 or normal vehicle to get through the winter?



## gemvv (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, Just looking for a car to purchase and am seriously wondering if I need a 4x4 to cope with winter Calgary roads, or if a normal saloon/coupe vehicle will do. Would appreciate any advice on this thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gemvv said:


> Hi, Just looking for a car to purchase and am seriously wondering if I need a 4x4 to cope with winter Calgary roads, or if a normal saloon/coupe vehicle will do. Would appreciate any advice on this thanks.


You do not need a 4x4 for normal.winter driving in the city. If, however, you plan to drive into the mountains for skiing then it would be a good idea.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

My first option would be AWD rather than 4x4.....i drive a 4x4 and my wife an AWD.
I always take the AWD out as my first choice in bad snow conditions,just my oppion others will say different


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Most important things to have are good snow tires and patience. How you drive is more important than what you drive. Starting, stopping, turning and lane changes should all be done smoothly and somewhat cautiously (not fearfully), without sudden jerks on steering wheel, brakes or accelerator that might make you lose control in icy conditions.


----------

